# BAM! Donkervoort D8 GTO with 2.5TFSI.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Donkervoort (Dutch sportscar maker) just has revealed the all new D8 GTO with 2.5TFSI engine.
The engine delivers 340 hp and 400 hp in overboost mode.
The D8 GTO only weighs 700 Kg and is 35 cm longer and 15cm wider then the normal D8.










The first 25 produced GTO's will have a ultra light version of the 2.5TFSI engine (30 Kg lighter)
Production will start in 2012 and the GTO will cost 6 figures in the Netherlands.










Gallery.






http://www.donkervoort.nl/en


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant make my mind up if I like that or not :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a pure free standing wheel driving machine. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cant make my mind up if I like that or not :?


You'd need a roof in Hartlepool


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cant make my mind up if I like that or not :?
> ...


To stop the sun beating down on my head all day


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw the picture that Kell took from Gaydon with your stange sunburn the other day lol


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Imagine what a bullet it can become with a Loba Motorsport LO500P turbo, 500+ hp and just 700 Kg of weight.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Want


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

R5T said:


> Imagine what a bullet it can become with a Loba Motorsport LO500P turbo, 500+ hp and just 700 Kg of weight.


You do realise the purpose of bullets is to kill people?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nah, I'll take an Atom thanks.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The front remind me of this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

*movie.*


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

6 figure? why so much? 70k maX i say


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TT-REX said:


> 6 figure? why so much? 70k maX i say


80% of the car is made out of Carbon fiber and further it's completely hand build.
In 2012 there will be 25 special limited edition's build for ± € 150.000,- each Ex,BPM and Ex,BTW taxes.
It weighs 695 Kg and has 340 hp and 400 hp with overboost by the push of a button.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

waow


R5T said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > 6 figure? why so much? 70k maX i say
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool, although I am sure similar thrills could be achieved for substantially less outlay.

Charlie


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I would really like to have one, but no idea in what colour.
This Grey one is the "first be build" of this model.
Every other one that follow will have a customer exclusive chosen colour.


----------

